# Viglen Connect 10 Very Big Problem



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

Hi!

I have a viglen connect 10 tablet. (2gb ram, 32gb storage, Intel Atom x5-Z8300 Processor)
I reinstalled windows 10, but the drivers were lost. I tried to fix tweakbit driver updater.
The program hasfound 24 updates, updated, but since then tablet has not turned on. BIOS does not start
I'm afraid he's got into the bios and that doesn't start the tablet. if someone has this type of tablet, please make me a backup of bios and drivers. 

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can download the drivers here :- http://download.viglen.co.uk/files/Tablet_PC/Connect 10/
Get both downloads.

How did you reinstall Windows 10 ?

If you have a keyboard that works with the tablet try tapping F7 just after switching it on, that should give you a boot device screen where you can select the Windows 10 install media so you can reinstall 10 again.


----------



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

Thanks for the driver link. 
I can't boot, as if it wasn't bios.
I was thinking of buying a programmer. Winbond 25q64fwig bios chip in the tablet. 
I need a bios which I could programing. I remember it was AMI bios, but I don't remember the version.
So I can't find it on the internet.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's not easy to mess up a Bios, what exactly happens when you switch the tablet on ?

You didn't say if you have a keyboard that works with it.

Did you find out what Bios chip it has by opening it up ?


----------



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

Nothing, just only black screen. I only know that it's turned on, LED on the connected keyboard is on.
No picture on the display or hdmin.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try tapping F7 ? If you start to charge it does the battery animation show up ?


----------



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

I tried f7. If I put it on the charger, only the indicator led light up. I charge 6 hours, maybe that's the problem, but no.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think tapping the ESC key _should_ get you into the Bios.

I don't understand how a driver updater could mess up the Bios.

How did you reinstall Windows before ?


----------



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

ESC and Del have tried nothing to respond. When turns it on only happens, the USB connector measurable voltage. There was a completely clean installation of pendrive.
I have never experienced anything like this before, that a driver program stops the BIOS.

I try to remove the battery from the motherboard and reconnect. I will write to help you or not.
if you have any ideas, please write it.

Thank you very much for your help so far.


----------



## Xerato (May 24, 2019)

I couldn't find a solution.
Thank you very much for tried to help me.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. I'm sorry you couldn't fix it.


----------

